# UPDATE-Adopted! 16 yo GRF surrendered



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is just heartbreaking.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This is just sad! I don't know what the reason would be, but I hope someone steps up to help her.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is so sad. I hope someone gives her a home to finish out her remaining time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's her listing on FB-

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...848.1073741827.100008710749747&type=1&theater


There is a GR Rescue that is picking her up today, here's the post.



> Bruno Carson this rescue says they are picking Alice up today-
> Retrievers and Friends of Southern California
> Non-Profit Organization


Here is the Group's FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/RetrieversandFriends

There is a post on this Group's page saying one of their Volunteers is picking Alice up today and they will post updates.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh sweet. People are so cruel.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Once this group posts they have picked Alice up, I'll update the thread title.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That photo breaks my heart.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

The Facebook page was updated with this wonderful news-
"We arrived at the Shelter to pick up Alice and she had already been adopted!"


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Pammie said:


> The Facebook page was updated with this wonderful news-
> "We arrived at the Shelter to pick up Alice and she had already been adopted!"


Thank you! - Was just about to post the great news!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

God Bless the people that took Alice..She looked so sad.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I had donated to golden rescues for several years, tho now it is hard to find extra money since we are living on our social security. I remember the story in one newsletter I got about a pair of goldens that had been turned in . They were father and son ages 13 and 15. Turned in because they were no longer very active and the family wanted more active younger dogs. Made me sick that a family could have these dogs for so many years and then dump them. That is when we decided when all our goldens were gone and we were seniors we were going to adopted thrown away senior dog.

It will be a year ago tomorrow that we lot our lat golden girl, Honey who we had adopted almost 12 years earlier. After losing her we adopted a thrown away 7 year old blind Great Pyrenees, Shaggy, who we lost just 3 1/2 weeks later to hemangio. We then adopted another 7 year old Great Pyreneese and then an 11 year old golden.. 
I am so glad this girl is finding love in her twilight yers or months.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alice*

God Bless Alice and the people that adopted her!


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

This was just posted under the article in the paper.

Kayt Priester • a few seconds ago  For those who are interested in an update on this: I saw the story of Alice this morning and drove as quickly as I could to the shelter. Alice is now safe with me and we will be going to the vet in about 30 minutes. Tomorrow she will go to her forever home where she will be loved, cared for, and given everything she could ever want.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Grrr. It's a good thing that I don't know who the people are that abandoned Alice.

They are a classic example of why I like the average dog a lot better than the average human.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I am with 3Goldens: although we are living on our Social Security retirement and do not have any extra to give, when our two current Goldens go over the Bridge, we will be adopting a senior throwaway or two. We also will make a way to love another.

This story breaks my heart. I can't imagine (unless circumstances are extremely bad) how someone could raise a Golden to this age and then just throw her away. Poor, poor Alice. What pain and confusion she must have been feeling.

Thank you to the person who rushed in to rescue her!!! I'm certain that Alice will have all the love and comfort she needs.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, don't understand how circumstances could be so desperate that one would have to surrender a senior companion like this but I suppose it could be possible. However, in case it wasn't...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

1oldparson said:


> Ok, don't understand how circumstances could be so desperate that one would have to surrender a senior companion like this but I suppose it could be possible. However, in case it wasn't...
> View attachment 556330


Thanks! I needed that.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

What a horrific soulless thing to do to a 16 year old dog. A huge thank you to Calmom for rescuing Alice so that she can spend her remaining days surrounded by actual human beings.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

1oldparson said:


> Ok, don't understand how circumstances could be so desperate that one would have to surrender a senior companion like this but I suppose it could be possible. However, in case it wasn't...
> View attachment 556330


I cannot accept the fact that people can be so cruel and shallow. In the absence of the details of the surrender I prefer to think that the owner passed, hospitalized etc with no one to care for her. 

We rescued a cat whose owner passed away. The son put the house on the market and kicked the two cats out to fend for themselves. This was in the winter. We found one of the two. She had hyperthyroid, was weak and could barely walk. She was with us for four years. When we realized who the cat was we started putting food outside for the second one. He started coming to eat but would not come inside at all. After about a year he stopped coming by.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Once this group posts they have picked Alice up, I'll update the thread title.


Maybe we can change the title to 16yo GR adopted in 2 days from the surrender day. Or maybe that is too long. I am sure you can come up with a better title.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Very sad, heartbreaking, upsetting.... wish I could write what I really think of it.
I am glad she is adopted so fast, poor, poor baby!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pammie said:


> The Facebook page was updated with this wonderful news-
> "We arrived at the Shelter to pick up Alice and she had already been adopted!"



Thank you, wonderful news. 

I'll update the thread title.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So happy to see this update!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I could not even open this thread yesterday and just now saw the new title and I'm thrilled for this senior golden.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome news. Made my day!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's just wonderful news!


----------

